# Kleine Anfrage / Bilderrahmen/NEWB



## Flod0 (23. März 2005)

Also da ich hier ganz frisch bin im Tutorials.de geschehen weiss ich nicht so wirklich wie man so ordnungsgerecht einen Thread erstellt.Ich habe den folgenden Bereich für anfragen und hilfen nicht gefunden.

Meine eigendliche frage ist , ob jemand sich mal daran versuchen könnte, mir einen PROFESSIONELLEN Bilderrahmen um mein Spielerfoto zu zaubern. Ich würde mich echt herzlichst dafür bedanken.







Es würde sich um dieses Bild handeln wo ein professionelle Rand drum seien sollte.
Ungefähr bzw. so änlich wie soetwas






Gut wäre wenn irgendwie am Rand Germany steht und dann der name "pG" 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr herzlichst über eine Arbeit von euch professionellen Profis freuen


----------



## McAce (23. März 2005)

tja da du neu bist und wahrscheinlich nicht die Regeln gelesen hast,
sage ich mal hier ist kein macht mir mal bitte Forum sondern wenn du Probleme
hast wird dir hier geholfen.
Nun gut möchte den Moderatoren hier ja nicht die Arbeit wegnehmen.

Also in PS gibt´s eine Funktion und zwar unter Bild=> Arbeitsfläche dort kannst
du sehr schnell und Einfach das Bild mit einem Rand versehen, spiel mal damit rum.

Danns etzt du einfach eine Schrift und spielst mit den Ebenenstilen rum, findest du
in Ebene und Ebenenstile. 
Aber dazu sollteste eine Menge Material finden.
Den Glanz nach außen bekommst du in den Ebenenstilen mit dem Schein nach außen 
und schein nach innen hin.
Dann sehe ich noch eine Musterfüllung findest du auch genug Zeug hier im Forum.

Wenn dann noch Probeleme da sind dann kannst du die ja stellen und dann wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Flod0 (23. März 2005)

Man muss es sich ungefähr so vorstellen, alles was ich in Photoshop versucht habe ist daneben gegangen.Mann könnte doch wohl eine kleine ausnahme machen und mir ein gutes beispiel vorlegen


----------



## Frapet (23. März 2005)

Wieso willst du das wir die Arbeit machen?
Je öfter du was in PS probierst, desto besser wirst du...   
Und ausserdem, die Anleitung von McAce is doch gar nicht so schwer nachzumachen.
Das is normalerweise nicht mal für einen blutigen Anfänger ein Problem, denk ich mal.

Wenn du Fonts brauchst, schau auf http://www.dafont.com
Das http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/gridfx/ ist ein Tut für die Erstellung eines solchen "Verlauf-Gitternetz" wie man es bei dem Pfeil sieht.

Gutes gelingen!

Edit:
Änderung der Url zum Gitternetz, hab mich vertan...


----------

